# organ speaker covers



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i had some in a bellflower style car a lil while back... thinkin about puttin em in my 62, but u dont really see em in lo los taht much... 

too gay? hahaha.. 

or think it would look ok in one?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i think there kinda cool i seen my first set this year at a car show :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

My nino had them in his Monte when I was a kid. I havn't seen them since. This was over 20 years ago by the way.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah people RARELY run em... they still make em new for like $70... ive been thinkin of those and some fur along the back of my buick,,,, i would like it, and its my fuckin car hahaha


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

they look good in a nice old school ride


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

they used to be more popular when jcwhitney sold them for like 20 bucks


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

They still make them. They run about 25 a piece from a man named Gary Glasgow, he owns night prowlers accessories. Their on the web www.thenightprowlers.com. I have a pair i put on my towncar once in a while, but their really for my 66.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Moon Eyes used to sell them. I got one their web site and they don't have them anymore.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 25 2007, 01:33 PM~8173051
> *i had some in a bellflower style car a lil while back... thinkin about puttin em in my 62, but u dont really see em in lo los taht much...
> 
> too gay? hahaha..
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
http://www.go-kat-go.com/50sstylorpip.html
http://www.shrunkenheads.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=158


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I seen em on e-bay too


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i got a set in the garage still new in the box


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so how bad do these muffel the sound>?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 6 2007, 10:26 AM~8247145
> *so how bad do these muffel the sound>?
> *


I wonder the same thing.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 5 2007, 11:46 PM~8245154
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> http://www.go-kat-go.com/50sstylorpip.html
> http://www.shrunkenheads.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=158
> *


are these like the ones Cheech had in his Impala?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 8 2007, 10:38 AM~8259308
> *are these like the ones Cheech had in his Impala?
> *


  LOVE MACHINE :yes:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

They dont muffle the sound at all. All the covers are, are plastic tubes. Get them from thenightprowlers.com they are 25 bucks a piece.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i might snatch some up for my next hearse. put them on the walls that go over the fender wells on each side uffin: or get 2 sets. 1 for speakers and 1 to shot smoke from a fog machine


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

THE CAR AND TRUCK SHOP SELL THEM IN ORANGE COUNTY CA. AND THEY DONT MUFFLE THE SOUND IT SOUNDS REG. AND LOOKS GOOD FOR A OLD SKOOL RIDE AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT PEOPLE THINK ITS YOUR RIDE AND WHATEVER YOU DO TO IT IS ALL THAT COUNTS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 15 2007, 12:57 PM~8312346
> *i might snatch some up for my next hearse. put them on the walls that go over the fender wells on each side uffin: or get 2 sets. 1 for speakers and 1 to shot smoke from a fog machine
> *


That's what i was thinking to use them for too since the rear deck on my regal is probably too narrow for them to look right. I just don't know how i would incorporate them into my trunk set-up


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

does it matter? it's ur ride do it as YOU see fit


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i got some cheeeeeeeeeeap on ebay, ill post pics when they are on


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for the homies... sorry, its a cell phone flica


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks old school pimp!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 26 2007, 11:26 PM~8402072
> *for the homies... sorry, its a cell phone flica
> 
> 
> ...


It falls into the chain steering wheel category for me. Respect that old school look, but not in my ride.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thats funny cause i cant decide on wether or not a chain wheel is in my future, i LOVE em, but they are kinda a pain, and i LOVE the big huge steering wheel... 

it would look cool with this back deck though


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Mooneyes sell steering wheels the same diameter as the chain but you have a choice of 3 different colored grips.


----------

